# what is windows defender? and can i run it with avast



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I was looking through my control panel and it told me i am running 2 anti virus programs they are windows defender and avast. I installed avast but not windows defender. Is windows defender a pre installed ant virus for windows 7? The computer said running 2 programs could make my PC run slow. I don't have speed issues but if i un installed avast would i be better off? I was actually about to add a 3rd spy ware program would that be bad? basically what is the rule of thumb? Should i only run windows defender because i like avast and would like to keep it but wasn't a good level of performance which i have now.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

windows defender is a really crappy annoying ploy that microsoft made to make you think you have protection. download and install avast or avg antivirus like right now and you will be covered, they are both free and both run really really well. keep windows defender running though otherwise windows will get mad, im not kidding its easier just to let it be.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Windows Defender is an integrated program that guards against pop-ups, spyware and ad-ware. It is fully integrated with Windows firewall. It actually works well.

It is not an Anti-Virus program.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hmm yes i guess your right it does do that somewhat effectively. however there is better

and all im saying that it is a ploy is that alot of people think that when they have windows defender running they are safe. which is far from true

o and if you download a separate spyware or malware program turn the malware/spyware thing off in windows. otherwise keep them running


----------



## shanenewhouse1 (Dec 18, 2010)

how do i turn it off just in windows? Is it ok to use numerous ani- malware/spyware/virus programs?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Windows Defender is integrated with Windows Firewall.

I have yet to find an effective 3rd party firewall that doesn't cause BSOD's in Windows 7. 

I find Windows Firewall / Windows Defender to be an effective solution, personally.

It is okay to use Defender/Firewall with 3rd party AV software.

My Personal Protection consists of...
MSE
Defender/Firewall
MBAM (on-access scanner only)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

See here for suggestions and tips

PC Safety and Security - What Do I Need? - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Wingman (Dec 13, 2009)

shanenewhouse1 said:


> Is it ok to use numerous ani- malware/spyware/virus programs?


As is indicated in the link provided by Glaswegian earlier, you should only have 1 (one) anti-virus program providing real-time protection. More than 1 can cause conflicts, false reporting, sluggish response and system instability.

Using more than 1 anti-malware program, like Malwarebytes' Antimalware, Superantispyware, Spybot, Adaware, etc... only one of these should be used, if they are providing real time protection, to avoid having system slow downs. 
You can however have multiple anti-malware products installed and used as on demand scanners.


----------

